# Surround scenes



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

So, the other "movie"thread inspired this question. What are some of your favorite scenes,with standout surround sound moments? Scenes that just make you go, whoa, that's what it's all about. Kind of like the scenes with "bass in yo face" threads. One off hand for me is, in Peter Jacksons King Kong. During the brontosaurus stamped scene, a young T-Rex gets flung from the center of the screen and audibly flies past the viewers right side, with this funny squeal that makes me lol every time. Or toy story 2 when the "fixer" is done, and the door shuts behind the viewer, even in 5.1 it sounds like it's right behind you. Super convincing. Anyway, might be lame, but I thought a twist on the"favorite"thread might be fun. Whatchugot?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know what the movie was but there is a scene where a helicopter flies in from behind and then comes into view as it flies away in front of you. 
While I was watching the movie both my cats turned around and watched where the helicopter was coming from and where it went. Hilarious.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Haha! Exactly what I mean. One of my favorites is Enemy at the gates. Early on in the movie, when Vasili meets his future best frenemy, you can hear a missle go from one corner to the other. When I first saw my cat watch it's flight pattern, I knew I got it right. Still makes me smile.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

robbo266317 said:


> I don't know what the movie was but there is a scene where a helicopter flies in from behind and then comes into view as it flies away in front of you.
> While I was watching the movie both my cats turned around and watched where the helicopter was coming from and where it went. Hilarious.


I'm picturing _Armageddon_ or maybe _Behind Enemy Lines_? Yup, when your pets just respond it's one thing; but it's a lot different when they react on that level. Something's right at your house, too!



willis7469 said:


> Haha! Exactly what I mean. One of my favorites is Enemy at the gates. Early on in the movie, when Vasili meets his future best frenemy, you can hear a missle go from one corner to the other. When I first saw my cat watch it's flight pattern, I knew I got it right. Still makes me smile.


Sure, I bet you used a laser pointer (_Just/kiddng_)! :R No really now, it's no simple task.
Looking forward to hearing from others who got it right, too!


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

robbo266317 said:


> I don't know what the movie was but there is a scene where a helicopter flies in from behind and then comes into view as it flies away in front of you.
> While I was watching the movie both my cats turned around and watched where the helicopter was coming from and where it went. Hilarious.



Really common effect, but the film that comes to mind is GHOST IN THE SHELL. It opens with voices on radios, computers all around, and as you zero in on two moving targets on a tactical display, it dissolves into the real world, and two helos move from rear to front. 

I watched THREE KINGS (finally!) this weekend on Netflx, and was impressed by the sound (and writing, and acting, and...). Almost tempted to get it on BD, though it's not a film I want to watch over and over. Got dark, very dark, in spots ... but not was gruesome as I feared. (I thought the reporter might get assaulted by republican guards who no longer have anything to lose.) As I recall this was the film that saved Clooney's career.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Master and Commander is one of my favorites with excellent use of surround sound. Any of the battle scenes really makes you feel like you are in the middle of the action with debris flying all around.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

typ44q said:


> Master and Commander is one of my favorites with excellent use of surround sound. Any of the battle scenes really makes you feel like you are in the middle of the action with debris flying all around.


 fo sho. Even with the dvd version (which I defaulted to because of the LFE filter on the BD), the wood breaking, and bits flying about are razor sharp. Directionality is great too. 
U-571 has a scene(a bunch actually) where they're trying to clear the keel of the destroyer, and the shrapnel in the water is banging on the sub. Makes me feel like I'm in that sub every time. Watching with my BIL once, he actually got up and walked over to the window, thinking he heard something in my yard! Lol


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

Chronicle, the final battle scene with the helicopters flying around the whole time. It'll make you dizzy for sure.....


----------



## qolicaset (Apr 17, 2015)

well,Any of the battle scenes really makes you feel like you are in the middle of the action with debris flying all around.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

My favorites are:
Lone Survivor - the forest battle scene and also when the choppers are flying in to the drop zone
WWZ - the gernade scene
Interstellar - the giant waves
Book of Eli - gatling gun scene and also the street shootout
Tron - bike scene


----------



## cez123 (Aug 24, 2013)

Saving Private Ryan, D Day! :gulp:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

How about Star Wars: Phantom Menace pod race. To this day that one still impresses me.


----------



## cez123 (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes! That is a great one.

Also, Matrix. When Neo and Trinity... well, the scene with all the guns and stuff.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

qolicaset said:


> well,Any of the battle scenes really makes you feel like you are in the middle of the action with debris flying all around.


 true, but some are done a little better than others. Maybe some just work better with my setup?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

dougc said:


> My favorites are: Lone Survivor - the forest battle scene and also when the choppers are flying in to the drop zone WWZ - the gernade scene Interstellar - the giant waves Book of Eli - gatling gun scene and also the street shootout Tron - bike scene


 All good ones. In my house, LS is probably one of the best ever. I can only imagine, but it seems like the only way it could be more realistic would be in a real fire fight. WWZ was excellent too.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I still think overall and not just one particular scene Transformers: DOM is my all time favorite. Chapter 17 is one of my go to's for demoing.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> I still think overall and not just one particular scene Transformers: DOM is my all time favorite. Chapter 17 is one of my go to's for demoing.


 I've only seen this on my bedroom system which is much smaller, but I agree. Very well done, stem to stern.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

I had Star Wars Ep. II and liked the opening of the Naboo cruiser landing, and the explosion, but finally ditched it as I was dissatisfied with so much of the film.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> All good ones. In my house, LS is probably one of the best ever. I can only imagine, but it seems like the only way it could be more realistic would be in a real fire fight. WWZ was excellent too.


My system has little credibility in the surround effects department, but it does deliver the goods on occasion. Watching Lone Survivor was one of those occasions. Even with much less than optimal surround speaker placement, bullets seemed to whiz by and many off-screen activities and sounds seemed properly located. Gives me a lot more motivation to relocate my surrounds to get the full effects all of you are describing.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

The Harry Potter series has lots of good surround scenes with flying brooms and other objects.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I just re watched Jack Reacher and the car chase and the end with the rain coming down are both impressive.
But to really show off my favorite is the big shoot out in Heat. A great single gunshot in Mr. Brooks as well but I don't remember if it really uses the surrounds.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

B- one said:


> I just re watched Jack Reacher and the car chase and the end with the rain coming down are both impressive. But to really show off my favorite is the big shoot out in Heat. A great single gunshot in Mr. Brooks as well but I don't remember if it really uses the surrounds.


Those Jack Reacher scenes are two of my favorites for demoing my system. Open Range is another good one.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Out of boredom I watched GETAWAY with Ethan "Captain my Captain" Hawke and Selena "so young she makes me feel OLD" Gomez. Some interesting surround work, but when the tower comes down as they're escaping the railway station (all the explosions), the crash is in front then in the rear. Neat effect.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Haven't found the time to move my surrounds yet, but did get a good sense of the seagulls(?) flocking in the air above Moses right before the water crossing scene in EXODUS: Gods and Kings. That's one advantage of having them mounted up high, I guess.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Another vote for Episode II Star Wars 

The opening scene for LFE

The assassin chase scene through the city with the speeders - plenty of surround effects + LFE 

Also a mention to Incredibles - chase scene through the forest - ++ surround effects


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Did I ever mention the first dvd release of MONSTERS INC with its Dolby Digital EX sounds FX only track? 5/5, particularly for surround and ambient "environment" sounds. 

http://www.blu-ray.com/dvd/Monsters-Inc-DVD/20269/

I've played the entire movie through with just the sound FX.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Chromejob said:


> Did I ever mention the first dvd release of MONSTERS INC with its Dolby Digital EX sounds FX only track? 5/5, particularly for surround and ambient "environment" sounds. http://www.blu-ray.com/dvd/Monsters-Inc-DVD/20269/ I've played the entire movie through with just the sound FX.


 don't recall if you did, but I agree. Many different environments, and each one comes through. Good call.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow. This thread died lol. 
I posed a question to mike the other day and I saw this old thread. So, Bram Stokers Dracula. The scene where Van Helsing is about to meet Lucy, she's writhing and groaning. As the camera turns to Van Helsing Lucy is then placed behind the viewer. (In my setup at least) You can clearly hear Lucy behind the viewer about 5'. Super good placement/imaging. This is in5.1(rear surrounds defeated as they ruin the effect with the conversion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

